Ash HN: What are some cool JavaScript projects that would impress kids (7-12yrs) - rorykoehler
======
detaro
graphics stuff is always nice: take a webcam picture and make "instagram"
filters for it, 3D stuff, voxel-style graphics (Minecraft!), ...

------
logiczero
phaser.io

